# (MN) Erik The Red, MH (fox red)



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Erik is a handsome, dark fox red Master Hunter. He sires fox red pups that are intelligent and easy to train. Erik is the son of 2004 NAFC, FC, AFC Dewey's Drake of Moon River, his mother is the daughter of Tahoe Mac, MH, QAA, a gorgeous yellow son of 98/99 CNAFC 95/2000 NAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac. He is a gentleman in the house and an athlete in the field. OFA good, elbows normal, CNM clear, CERF, EIC carrier (breeding clear females) Stud fee $700. Pedigree and pictures on our website. torgslabs.com


----------

